# How long are walks with your senior?



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

When Cody was a serious senior (14+ years old), we still walked a mile twice a day. He could and he wanted to, but his pace and his desire were always the deciding factors. Finn was on a mile plus walk when he had a crisis from his brain tumor and died that day. He was 12 years, 8 months old. I always let my elderly dogs choose when, where and for how long we walk, and particularly whether that walk is a sniffathon or an exercise stroll. I always figured that if I needed a brisk walk for health, I could do that on my time....and let them have theirs at their own pace.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am glad you mentioned "sniffathon" because I have noticed that a lot of the time now Brooks seems more interested in smelling things that covering distance.
I always let him tell me when it is time to turn around and head back.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Brooks is doing the equivalent of a human older man reading all the magazines and newspapers around, catching up on the news since he doesn't go to the gym anymore  I loved a good strolling sniffathon with my guys; it meant they were still interested in knowing who was doing what to whom. Nothing sweeter than old gold, in my opinion.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Chance is 10 now. We do about a 1/2 mile - usually twice a day. He rushes to get to certain spots and then sniffs around so we don't do a steady pace.

Until March 2015, we did 2 miles at a pretty good pace because we walked with other people and dogs. I think the dogs move quicker when they walk together. But Chance had a heart event (VT) and I don't have the courage to do this pace/distance with him anymore. Chance pushes himself and I'm sure he wouldn't stop or even be able to recognize overexertion if he was walking with the group.

Without the competition of other dogs, our walks are leisurely and Chance enjoys them just as much. We meet a lot of people who he can say hello to and we don't have to "keep up" with the group. Not all of them seniors.

In summer, we walk early and late when the temps are cooler.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't walk my dogs unless we are traveling. I invested a lot of money in getting a large fenced in backyard for the dogs to be able to run/wander/whatever around in. Years ago I used to walk my dogs regularly, but I got sick of running into unleashed dogs.


----------

